# High School: Advanced Placement or Internationa Baccalaureat?



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We are planning to move from Belgium to the US East Coast. Because we are not sure if we want to come back to Belgium ever again, it’s difficult to choose a high school for our son.

If he enters in 10th grade, will it be possible to graduate officially in the American school system (because of the graduation requirements that assume that you took 4 years of courses)? 

What are the advantages of a school that offers lots of choices in Advanced Placement? Or would it be wiser to choose for a school that offers International Baccalaureate?

Other things we have to keep in mind?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't worry about your son entering high school in 10th grade. Some high schools in the US only run from 10th to 12th grades anyhow - and they'll do their best to transfer his school records over with some sort of equivalence.

The main advantage of taking AP courses is if he is planning on attending university in the US. Doing well in the AP exams at the end of the program can result in him receiving credit for first year courses at the university level in many US universities.

The International Bac is recognized by most US universities, too, but depending on exactly where you'll be located in the US, it may be necessary to find a private school that offers the IB. I've heard of a few public schools with an IB program, but they aren't the norm by any means. Obviously, the IB would be a big advantage if he wants to attend university back in Belgium or anywhere in Europe.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for your fast en informative reply, Bev!



Bevdeforges said:


> and they'll do their best to transfer his school records over with some sort of equivalence.


Let's hope so!




Bevdeforges said:


> it may be necessary to find a private school that offers the IB.


I found a few public ones in New Jersey (where we gonna move to).



Bevdeforges said:


> the IB would be a big advantage if he wants to attend university back in Belgium or anywhere in Europe.


But if we are planning to let him finish his studies in the US, it would be wiser to choose for the Advanced Placement?

Do you know if it is possible to gain credits for high school graduation through summer programs?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

EVHB said:


> But if we are planning to let him finish his studies in the US, it would be wiser to choose for the Advanced Placement?
> 
> Do you know if it is possible to gain credits for high school graduation through summer programs?


Whether to opt for IB or AP may have more to do with what he wants to study at university than anything else. The IB is recognized by many American universities as being nearly equivalent to the first year of university. AP gets you credit in specific subjects. (Unless things have changed lots in the years I've been away from the US.) AP courses and test results are often the most useful when applying for science programs in high powered universities - math, chemistry, physics, etc.

As far as credit toward HS graduation at summer school - sure, it's very possible, though many school districts offer summer school primarily for those students who need extra help to keep up to their grade level in certain subjects. 

Another option is to seek out some nearby universities, which often run "summer universities" or other special programs for high school aged students. Though they don't necessarily count credit toward high school graduation, completion of such programs looks good on college applications (especially if your son is applying to the universities where the programs were offered) and can be a means of familiarizing him with the "style" of teaching in the US.

But if you're planning on having him attend an American college or university, remember that admission is based on being "well-rounded" and often extra-curricular activities are considered important. These can be anything from music and art to sports, student government or an after-school job (paid or volunteer).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Bev is right, summer school is for students who didn't pass a subject. Many kids go to summer camps with specialized focus, like a two week computer camp.

Many school systems offer programs that allow their students to take some of their classes at a local community college. That would give you another option. Where I live in Florida, you can spend your entire senior year taking college courses, and still do all your high school things like play football or work on the yearbook and all that.

You do have to consider the possiblity that you will return to Europe, and your son's US high school diploma may not count for much. I met someone who's boyfriend decided to go live with his Swiss father and go to a Swiss university. When he got there he found that they did not accept his high school diploma and he had to do it all over again. He thought he could rush right through, but it was much harder than in the US and took him two years. He probably would have been better off with the IB.


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

synthia said:


> Bev is right, summer school is for students who didn't pass a subject.


Actually Synthia that IS true in MOST cases, but there are SOME schools that offer summer courses for other special reasons...For example if they are just now including a new subject into the curriculumn; sometimes they offer classes during the summer before as a test to see how well the students will take to them, and whether or not there are any bumps that need to be ironed out. Another reason; in the case of gym for example; is modesty reasons. The public high school here in Bryan offers gym classes during the summer because some people feel too uncomfortable taking group showers; guys and girls. My son will be entering high school this next year in Bryan, and because he does feel uncomfortable like that we did sign him up for the summer gym class which will count for credits for his first year there...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

synthia said:


> You do have to consider the possiblity that you will return to Europe, and your son's US high school diploma may not count for much.


I know. University in Belgium required at least 4 *relevant* Advanced Placement courses if you did American High School... (so: no psychology or World History if you want to study Mathematics)...


----------

